# experienced slin users.



## thebull2012 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am 31 years old. Been lifting weights since 16. I've did several cycles in my early 20s. Fixing to begin another cycle with Test E, Tren, Peptides (cjc and Ip). Had been doing a lot of reading on the use of insulin. Seems to be a very good way to put on muscle/size. I am interested in using it but only if it can be done reasonably safe. Granted nothing is 100% safe. I was curious to get some advice/warnings etc. from experienced users. Half my reading is of people loving it without a problem. The other half would make one think you will fall dead as soon as you shoot it. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big-John (Aug 3, 2013)

I just ran it for the first time not to long ago. There is a good write up about it over on PM. Basically you eat 10grams of crabs for ever ui. Run it 4 weeks on and 4 off. I got up to 20ui a day with no problems. 5ui am 5 1hr per and 5 post. I wold check your levels every time and hour after you inject IMO. I liked the results of it but if you can run it with some gh thn they say ou get a lot better results. This is just my opinion and what I did. Hope it helps.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 4, 2013)

I have run slin off and on for a few years and say like anything when respected and given time it is a worthy part of any mass building arsenal. First thing I recommend is to use humalog not humalin. You can get it easy from any Canada pharmacy. Log acts faster and clears faster leading to less possible complications.

The second, thing is dosage. If taking close to the time of peps than keep the dose to 2iu as anything more will close down GH receptors. A dose of 1-2iu will actually stimulate GH receptors. If not taking at the same time I have never found the need to go over 7-8iu. If you do use this dose simply work your way up from 2iu adding and iu every third day. Take your carbs 20mins before you pin and you will be fine.

Regarding timing, I recommed 2iu with your peptides through out the day. If you are taking peps post workout then use slin PRW with a good PRW drink of luecine, glutame and CM etc..

Using slin this was will safely add lbs of muscle over time.

BTW I can take take 2iu and do with no carbs with my peps or HGH. So just respect slin and you will be fine.

Good luck,
Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 4, 2013)

Slin isnt for rookies so do some deep personal research because
everones slin resistance is totally different..ive seen 10iu three times a day for some and 5-7 iu great one time a day for others depending on what ure trying to accomplish..


----------



## thebull2012 (Aug 5, 2013)

My under is it would be a safe bet to begin with 2iu a day for starters? As recommended above.


----------



## thebull2012 (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought humilin was fast acting as well. Probably read it wrong lol


----------



## Steel206 (Aug 5, 2013)

thebull2012 said:


> I thought humilin was fast acting as well. Probably read it wrong lol



Humalin is fast acting as well with a life of 4-5 hours but i go with humalog because its even faster with the chance of fat accumulation lower than LinR.
Chickenhawk and ironbuilt seem to follow somewhat as i do in their protocol..


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 5, 2013)

thebull2012 said:


> I am 31 years old. Been lifting weights since 16. I've did several cycles in my early 20s. Fixing to begin another cycle with Test E, Tren, Peptides (cjc and Ip). Had been doing a lot of reading on the use of insulin. Seems to be a very good way to put on muscle/size. I am interested in using it but only if it can be done reasonably safe. Granted nothing is 100% safe. I was curious to get some advice/warnings etc. from experienced users. Half my reading is of people loving it without a problem. *The other half would make one think you will fall dead as soon as you shoot it. *
> Thanks in advance.



Unless you are incapable of taking in carbs when you use insulin, you aren't going to die. I often feel the dangers are over-hyped. Just do what people suggested here-- 10g of carbs per IU. Experiment until you find your groove and keep a mountain dew or something similar with you just in case of emergency. I always used humalog and enjoyed pre-workout the best. I've done varying combinations by suggestion but found my best gains were from using it pre-workout on training days.


----------

